# Group mudding ride



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are a few vids from this past Sunday's group ride, lots of water and mud!


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

More to come later


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE :rockn:


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Where is that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Litenyaup said:


> Where is that?


Sask. Canada.


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------

